# Suspended Scaffold



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

This happened in Edmonton, Canada. I've taken apart a suspended scaffold before but never assembled one. Just wondering if any of the scaffolding experts can tell us how this could happen?

https://www.facebook.com/jason.beamish.7/videos/10158269910736002/


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Looks like wind


----------



## Fishindude (Aug 15, 2017)

Wow, that's scary !
Hope the guys were okay.

I'd guess high winds were the problem.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

In my very limited experience, with smaller inits, we had guy ropes on each end to help/alleviate swings like that.

On bigger jobs i've seen ratchet controlled cables to help with the swing.

Dangerous setups and like Leo said, wind, it can wreck havoc on them pdq....


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

In NY I think they have tie offs in to vertical tracks on the building
Now they even have permanent cranes on the roof to lower the scafold.
I see its mandatory 

https://bigapplewindows.com/access-methods/bmu/


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Wind was obviously a problem but they still must have done something wrong. If that's to be expected then I'm not going on those scaffolds. It must of needed another anchor point to the building. Usually scaffolding accidents like that could have been prevented with a simple phone call to the manufacturer.


----------



## TheConstruct (Dec 8, 2017)

They got rescued with no injuries. Lucky he had his harness on, that must have been terrifying


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

From what I can remember about using a swing stage like that is the only have support from the top. They are heavy units thought so they don’t get moving much. 

I’m a few hours south of Edmonton. Those guys should have never been on that with the winds that where forecasted we had 178km/hr (110 mph) gusts with steady winds around 50km/hr all day.

Edit :

Just checked. Max wind speed for use is 40km\hr


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

110 mph gusts ? and someone thought it would be a good idea to use that scaffold :no:

A couple pairs of underwear were lost in that choice


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

rrk said:


> 110 mph gusts ? and someone thought it would be a good idea to use that scaffold :no:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple pairs of underwear were lost in that choice




Exactly. It was hard to walk. We had semi trucks blown over and a few travel trailers too


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm guessing they thought they could work on the leeward side of the building where it's protected from wind. 

I don't think they thought too much about the wind coming past the corner sets up a. Circulating air current that comes back toward the building, then along the face and toward the edge. I'm guessing it got into the circulation and was sucked out to the edge and the high wind just blasted it.

You just can't count on a building blocking the wind, and winds accelerate past them.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Was on one back in the 80's 27 stories no safety harnesses had to kick out the scaffold at every window ledge while going up or down to clear. Only thing holding it on the roof was weights.

Not sure how they operate today but each end worked independently had to pull a clutch and press button with one hand. If one end didn't clear the window ledge it's trouble real quick if the person on the other end isn't paying attention.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

avenge said:


> Was on one back in the 80's 27 stories no safety harnesses had to kick out the scaffold at every window ledge while going up or down to clear. Only thing holding it on the roof was weights.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how they operate today but each end worked independently had to pull a clutch and press button with one hand. If one end didn't clear the window ledge it's trouble real quick if the person on the other end isn't paying attention.


Fug dat. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

In a Skyscraper 'Forest" winds will almost always be higher in gusts then out in Suburban areas, Bernoulli's Law, when area reduced velocity increases in gases and liquids...

Plus a dose of of un dampen Simple Harmonic Motion, as the stage went in and out of the high winds in The Cross street. 

Their Bosses ought to being doing some time in Jail for so poor of training / GREED.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

rrk said:


> 110 mph gusts ? and someone thought it would be a good idea to use that scaffold :no:
> 
> A couple pairs of underwear were lost in that choice


Yeah I wouldn't get on any scaffold with that kind of wind. Some days you got to just pack up and go home.


----------

